# ***Official Saturday Night Fights: Kimbo Slice vs Seth Petruzelli Discussion Thread**



## MLS

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on this Heavyweight matchup as *Kimbo Slice *takes on *Ken Shamrock *in *HERE*, ALL other threads concerning this fight *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE.* 

Thanks guys.

*MLS*


----------



## Steph05050

i hope ken wins......go shamrock!!!!


----------



## MalkyBoy

Does anyone actually think Ken will win? I know loads of us here want him to win but he has been KO'd in his last 5 fights I believe and Kimbo has seriously heavy hands.

I do not like this match up at all, its being made for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Sinister

Not to mention in his last fight he was just grazed with Berry's hook and dropped like a sack of shit. Ken isn't all there in his head, I'd love to see him win but this just smells of another Tank, Cantrell finish to me.


----------



## Steph05050

yeah i said "hope" he wins...now i never said he would lol....but i wish he'd win already...plus i hate kimbo...ken was the first ufc fighter i ever watched so i gotta support him


----------



## bbjd7

Kimbo by 1st round KO.


----------



## ralphbenjamin

not saying kimbo is good or anything, but i think the KO we are goign to see is going to be of highlight reel quality.. poor shammy.


----------



## MalkyBoy

How old is that Ken photo in the op? If that Ken showed up then I would given him a chance.


----------



## BrFighter07

even though kimbo is horrible i see him winning by ko or tko


----------



## jongurley

I really hope Ken wins,, and I think that it will be easier for Ken to win than everyone thinks,, I think straight out of the gate Ken should take him down and try to sub him,, that is Kimbo's obvious weakness, ,, just think for a moment what would happen if kimbo would be thrown into the ring with someone like Frank Mir,, Kimbo would be toting his leg or arm bag home with him,, so I think Ken can do it,,


----------



## valvetronix

I can honestly say I will be jumping for joy if the sideburns pull this through

Shamrock is probally my favorite fight of all time... Well tied with Big Nog


----------



## stitch1z

I really WANT Ken to win. So much so that I bet on him in this fight.

But honestly, few people know what Ken brings to the cage like Bas Rutten does. And he has undoubtedly worked on Kimbo's TDD and sub defense.

I don't think Kens hands are going to be dangerous and he seems to have a glass jaw as of late.

I still don't think Kimbo's cardio would carry him well through a second or third round, but I don't see it getting that far TBH.

I will be so hyped if Ken takes this! My heart says "Yes!!!", but my head says "Not a chance."

I hope my head is wrong


----------



## PutsOut

I hated Ken Shamrock ever since the hole Tito thing and im not a Tito fan either i just thought they where both D bags. Ive seen some of Kens interviews lately and it seems that he watched TUF III and realizes how much of a D bag he is and that everything he has done for the sport is eclipsed by his D bagingness so it looks like he finally has respect for the younger geration of fighter considering they kicked his ass every time he got in the ring. Kimbo is so over rated he hasnt beat anybody worth talking about and in my opinion he lost his last fight... the only thing he has on Ken is youth and heavy hands. Ken can pull this one off and for once in my life im going for Ken all the way. Kens got a good ground game (well good enough to beat kimbo)and hes a pretty well rounded and i think he should have good cardio for this fight because he gonna need it.


----------



## americanfighter

Sinister said:


> Not to mention in his last fight he was just grazed with Berry's hook and dropped like a sack of shit. Ken isn't all there in his head, I'd love to see him win but this just smells of another Tank, Cantrell finish to me.


In an interview he said he was sick during the fight


----------



## MLS

Bump for tonight


----------



## UraRenge

Anyone know if the fight is still on? According to wikipedia they changed the main event completely "Heavyweight Bout: Carl 'Straight outa compton' Johnson vs. Family Guy chicken suit man"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EliteXC:_Heat


----------



## N1™

info on seth petruzelli : http://www.mmaforum.com/heavyweight-division/44410-seth-petruzelli.html


----------



## bbjd7

Seth is an actual MMA fighter not a great fighter but he isn't a joke.

This won't be easy for Kimbo.


----------



## Vikingpride

Hopefully Seth has improved his ground game since he was on the ultimate fighter. 

Guy does have a history of beating up on Freaks though (bob Sapp. 
I could deff see Seth just picking kimbo apart in this fight with a lot of leg kicks.


----------



## HexRei

Seth will win this one, GnP third round


----------



## Bonnar426

hmmmm, I haven't seen Seth Petruzelli since his fight with Matt Hamill! 

From what I have seen from Seth he tends to be pretty lackluster, especially when he is put on his back. If things gets tough he'll brake down and Kimbo will take it out to a decision!


----------



## Drogo

Seth isn't great but he is considerably more of a threat than Shamrock at this point. I expect him to beat Kimbo. Ironically this would be a more impressive victory than Shamrock if Kimbo did win but most fans wouldn't recognize that.


----------



## Devil Beest

I'm more excited about this fight now that Shamrock is out. Seth winning would make my night!!


----------



## Terry77

This would be a friggin disaster for Elite XC if Petruzelli pulls this off.


----------



## Toxic

WAR SETH, Im sitting in a hotel parking lot watching a shitty stream but it will all be worth it if the Kimbo hype train derails tonight!!!


----------



## Future_Fighter

Brawling vs Karate!


----------



## Terry77

Karate? BE ELUSIVE SETH ELUSIVE!


----------



## JuggNuttz

please oh please oh please oh PLEASE!!!! let Seth pull this off, i swear id go from 6 to midnight if he does!! lol




I AM AT FULL MAST RIGHT NOW!!!!!! omg that kicked soo much ass!!!!!


----------



## Stapler

That was funny how Petruzelli waved to all of the fans when they were booing him.


----------



## Drogo

Holy shit Seth looks small. I know he is usually a LHW but wow. That will make it tougher for him.


----------



## Entity

fad;lfads;lfhadshlfLHASD;LFJ
YES!!!

best fight ever!!


----------



## Drogo

Oh sweet Jebus thank you. God, kill me now so I can die happy.


----------



## dontazo

God Thanks Yessssssssss Oh Yessssssssssss now i can die
i feel bad for kimbo


----------



## Composure

SETH WINS!!!!!!!!!

Overated=Kimbo

Seth is now my hero.


----------



## Future_Fighter

owned lol


----------



## Lotus

Bahahahahahahaha Thanks You Seth!


----------



## Bonnar426

Kimbo hype DERAILED!:thumb02:

Damn, I guess I was wrong about Seth!


----------



## Terry77

[Dana White]ROFLMAOBAHAHAHA[/Dana White]

Shit would this have been awesome if it was Shamrock


----------



## NikosCC

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Awesome


----------



## Entity

That's what you get when you don't touch gloves!


----------



## plazzman

AHAHAHAHAH this GOLD!


----------



## gm2685

lololololololololol

he barely even caught him.


----------



## Toxic

They just yanked my live feed, F***


----------



## K R Y

Bahahahahaha


----------



## gm2685

I don't think Tito is signing anything anymore...elitexc is dead.


----------



## NikosCC

See the ref trying to protect him hahaha Watch the back of the head lol BYE BYE KIMBO..


----------



## dontazo

Holy shit KImbo is overrated  lol 
i want to hear DANAS respones to that!


----------



## deanmzi

Dana White just died from laughing his ass off too mcuh


----------



## demoman993

Well, the hype train is D.E.A.D dead.


----------



## SlowGraffiti

lol wtf, I don't it was premature either because he didn't defend himself at all and he grabbed the refs leg cause he was so delirous. I got nothing against Kimbo but his recent slew of fans are annoying as sh*t.


----------



## dontazo

Excuses will fly now


----------



## ezcw

There IS A GOD!!!!!!


----------



## adobostreak

another clip to add to the MMA highlight reel.


----------



## Lotus

Where is that kimboslizeisnize or whatever his name is!!!! how'd ya like that one budday


----------



## Entity

Destroyed by a ******* light heavyweight.

Kimbo, you're a fuckin' joke.

You have no slice!


----------



## Toxic

I missed it!!!!! It finally happens and I miss it!!!!! I bet Rogers is pissed and Elite XC is screwed there number 1 guy just lost to a UFC reject!!! Dana white is tap dancing right now guaranteed.


----------



## Drogo

WTF? Watching the reply, OMG it was a freaking 6 inch jab that KO's Kimbo. I'm sure the Kimbo fans will complain about blows to the back of the head but he was wobbly from the first shot. Looked like the ref was going to jump in earlier and changed his mind. I wonder if he was considering it because of the blow to the back of the head or because he thought Kimbo was done and was thinking about stopping it even earlier.


----------



## Killerkrack

Kimbo just got his shit pushed in. I can already hear all the casual mma kimbo fanboys crying.


----------



## Terry77

LMAO @ Jared Shaw freaking out in slo motion

Seth's karate is mighty, he's the best around, nothing going to bring him down.


----------



## southpaw447

Do we get our vbookie points back since shamrock didn't fight?


----------



## HexRei

HexRei said:


> Seth will win this one, GnP third round


 two rounds early, mah boy impresses


----------



## Drogo

Ok, huge respect to Kimbo for what he said post fight. No excuses, no complaining from him. Nice.


----------



## deanmzi

man Kimbo took way better shots against JT, Kimbo's rep just took a bigger dive then the stock market last week


----------



## plazzman

This is a HUGE monkey wrench in the EliteXC promo machine. What are they going to do now?


----------



## Redrum

I thought when shamrock got replaced that we as fans could well be in for a much better fight, and I was right! Fantastic performance by seth. I cannot believe how effective a simple arm punch could be, but Kimbo was in another world.


----------



## Stapler

They better hope that they sign Ortiz now.

I'm actually hoping Kimbo bounces back. He was classy in the post fight interview.


----------



## Future_Fighter

getting ko'ed by a guy with pink hair in the 1st round... how would you feel!?


----------



## adobostreak

plazzman said:


> This is a HUGE monkey wrench in the EliteXC promo machine. What are they going to do now?


blame shamrock.


----------



## dontazo

They will make ken vs kimbo... 
god i cant wait to see danas respones


----------



## Walker

Wow- thanks for trying out Kimbo- the girl's JV team tryouts are on your left. Seriously- wow. EliteXC's bubble has now burst- too bad Kennie could not lay down to keep it going.

EDIT- didn't see the post fight interview- props to Kimbo for not making excuses but EliteXC is shaking in their boots- Affliction came off better than they did.​


----------



## SlowGraffiti

I still hope EliteXC survives, the fact that they're free and cross promote with other organizrions in refreshing. I do hate Kimbo's fans though.


----------



## Dnash

I'm not going to lie, I literally jumped up and down and shreiked with glee like a little girl when Kimbo went down. That made my month, possibly my year,lol.

But yeah, I'm wondering what Elite XC will do now.


----------



## adobostreak

Nick_V03 said:


> They better hope that they sign Ortiz now.
> 
> I'm actually hoping Kimbo bounces back. He was classy in the post fight interview.


yea nothing more classy than walking away from the interviewer's last question


----------



## dontazo

he was ******* LHW man... kimbos chin sucks monkey fingers


----------



## DJ Syko

Kimbo is so weak.

Thank god this bullsh!t hype train has finished, bye bye Elite xc.


----------



## Terry77

plazzman said:


> This is a HUGE monkey wrench in the EliteXC promo machine. What are they going to do now?


Establish a recognizable brand with legit fights :O


----------



## DropKick

Mauro Renello is quite possibly the most annoying person on the planet. That was the biggest over reaction I've ever heard to the outcome of a fight. I mean really, "The biggest upset in the history of mixed martial arts". Um no.


----------



## dontazo

LOL upset? LOL


----------



## bmo37

finally he's exposed for all to see what he his. A street fighter that was marketed as the next greatest thing for money with no real mma talent. Should train and learn for a couple of years than debut.


----------



## supermel74

Dumb CBS Commentator: "Considering the circumstances, I give Kimbo Slice a mulligan" LOL


----------



## the crippler

*Kimmy*

done. and now all the excuses. since when do losers get to talk - oh yeah when he is your meal ticket. kimmy was still an ass clown with what he said and when he walked away. why are there so many questions, he lost. he needs to fight like anyone else who lost. now everyone is acting like he just got the first mma loss. come on now.


----------



## Composure

Dnash said:


> I'm not going to lie, I literally jumped up and down and shreiked with glee like a little girl when Kimbo went down. That made my month, possibly my year,lol.
> 
> But yeah, I'm wondering what Elite XC will do now.


I was sitting here and I hopped out of my hair and just started screaming for joy. This night couldn't be any better, Arlovski won and Kimbo lost.


----------



## SuperPinger

I don't think I've ever LOLed during an MMA fight...that is until I saw Kimbo get owned.


----------



## gm2685

dana white just crapped his pants in laughter.


----------



## Stapler

adobostreak said:


> yea nothing more classy than walking away from the interviewer's last question


Not really a big deal. He started walking away before the dude even said anything else. He was probably a little disappointed which is normal.

His words in the post fight interview were still in fact classy. He had no excuse and he didn't complain at all either.


----------



## capt_america

LOL is all i can say  Petruzelli rocks..


----------



## thepin420ufc

supermel74 said:


> Dumb CBS Commentator: "Considering the circumstances, I give Kimbo Slice a mulligan" LOL


yeah man there saying anything right now, they dont know what the hell to do :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## stitch1z

plazzman said:


> This is a HUGE monkey wrench in the EliteXC promo machine. What are they going to do now?


Apparently the plan is to push Seth as the new superstar.

Regardless, a loss doesn't make Kimbo that much less marketable. Tito hasn't won in a while, he's still marketable. Ken Shamrock sucks and he's still marketable. It's common knowledge even among most casual fans that a legit MMA guy would maul Kimbo. 

If he seeks ANY legit future in the sport, they are not doing him any favors by feeding him proven tomato cans. Everyone else that fought tonight had losses on their records.


----------



## DropKick

Kimbo got dropped by a jab from a LHW. Think about that.:laugh:


----------



## r00kie

WOW @ the commentators saying it was shocking and impressive from Seth...

Kimbo got owned, and he is terrible, GLASS CHIN


----------



## yellow_fever

if someone can get a gif of seth after the first jab that dropped kimbo, please post it... if you look closely, the ref kind of starts to grab seth... being like "hey... that's not how we worked it out in the back" and then by then its too late.


----------



## UFC 100

XC might as well close up shop now there cash cow just got KTFO Lmaooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Drogo

DropKick said:


> Mauro Renello is quite possibly the most annoying person on the planet. That was the biggest over reaction I've ever heard to the outcome of a fight. I mean really, "The biggest upset in the history of mixed martial arts". Um no.


No kidding. I picked Petruzelli the instant I heard about the switch, as I'm sure most half way knowledgeable MMA fans did. I didn't think it would be that quick but not an upset at all. 

Very satisfying to see Kimbo get exposed. We (MMA fans who aren't idiots) have always said Kimbo would lose as soon as he fought anyone even halfway decent and he did.


----------



## the crippler

good one - and yet so true!


----------



## thepin420ufc

Composure said:


> I was sitting here and I hopped out of my hair and just started screaming for joy. This night couldn't be any better, Arlovski won and Kimbo lost.


i have no voice right now i was screaming and laughing so much, best part of the night is when my girl came in the room to see what the noise was about and she saw the punch that floored kimbo and was all he barely hit him why did the big guy fall:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## dontazo

i dont even want to imagine what AA would have done to kimbo...


----------



## ralphbenjamin

did anyone else catch a glimpse of kimbo crying during the post-fight close up? haha suckss


----------



## lpbigd4444

I like Kimbo as a man so Im sorry to see him lose in that respect but man it feels great to have Kimbos reputation plummet to where it needs to be. Can the nuthuggers stop saying he is the next big heavyweight now.


----------



## dontazo

yea... i kinda felt sorry for him... its not his foult that they over hyped him


----------



## KSliceIZNice

ralphbenjamin said:


> did anyone else catch a glimpse of kimbo crying during the post-fight close up? haha suckss


To everyone talking shit about Kimbo Slice:

You're all fuckin morons! The guy takes a fight last minute, against a dangerous fighter, and the ref steals the fight away from him. 1 of those punches landed while Kimbo was down, the rest were hitting him in his chest and shoulder. It's complete BULLSHIT for that ref to cheat Kimbo in that fashion. All you Kimbo haters are a bunch of idiotic morons, and not a single one of you would say SHIT to hs face. You just sit on these boards, hiding behind your screens, bashing a guy for simply using what God gave him to make a better life for himself. You all are a bunch of bitches.


----------



## cyrusking

Kimbo is too arrogant man. You lost just go back to YouTube. This guy showed he has really nothing to offer. He is good for exhibitions against tomato cans.


----------



## the crippler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci7nBhXvFGI

i can watch this the rest of the night


----------



## lpbigd4444

KSliceIZNice said:


> To everyone talking shit about Kimbo Slice:
> 
> You're all fuckin morons! The guy takes a fight last minute, against a dangerous fighter, and the ref steals the fight away from him. 1 of those punches landed while Kimbo was down, the rest were hitting him in his chest and shoulder. It's complete BULLSHIT for that ref to cheat Kimbo in that fashion. All you Kimbo haters are a bunch of idiotic morons, and not a single one of you would say SHIT to hs face. You just sit on these boards, hiding behind your screens, bashing a guy for simply using what God gave him to make a better life for himself. You all are a bunch of bitches.


Dude relax. we are not bashing HIM. We are bashing his MMA reputation because it was undeserving. Yes he took a fight last minute and I applaude him for that i really do but the guy who beat him took the fight last minute too...


----------



## TKOSPIKE

Drogo said:


> No kidding. I picked Petruzelli the instant I heard about the switch, as I'm sure most half way knowledgeable MMA fans did. I didn't think it would be that quick but not an upset at all.
> 
> Very satisfying to see Kimbo get exposed. We (MMA fans who aren't idiots) have always said Kimbo would lose as soon as he fought anyone even halfway decent and he did.


yeah i knew seth would win and expose kimbo that he sucks. i always knew kimbo sucked tho and his fight with james thompson kind of pre exposed that. thompson should have won that fight but the ref saved kimbos ass. what a horrible stoppage to that fight anyways. but yeah im glad he finally got truly exposed tonight  by a normal lhw and in his home state


----------



## thepin420ufc

KSliceIZNice said:


> To everyone talking shit about Kimbo Slice:
> 
> You're all fuckin morons! The guy takes a fight last minute, against a dangerous fighter, and the ref steals the fight away from him. 1 of those punches landed while Kimbo was down, the rest were hitting him in his chest and shoulder. It's complete BULLSHIT for that ref to cheat Kimbo in that fashion. All you Kimbo haters are a bunch of idiotic morons, and not a single one of you would say SHIT to hs face. You just sit on these boards, hiding behind your screens, bashing a guy for simply using what God gave him to make a better life for himself. You all are a bunch of bitches.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:damn man how much did you lose:dunno:


----------



## Vikingpride

NO NO No Kimbo did not lose........in 14 seconds. It could not have been anymore then 11 seconds. 

by the way ELITE XC no way in hell thats an upset the better fighter won. It's only a suprise in how quick he did it. 

Would have loved to see a longer fight though in which Kimbo was just dominated then eventually submitted, but this was nice too. 

Kimbo fans will still stick to this being a lucky punch, or have something to do with him being unprepared. 

Gotta be honest though they said kimbo didn't have time to gameplan. The dude is not talented enough to game plan for each guy his gameplan is the same punch him the face hard and don't go to the ground his gameplan would not have changed for Seth.

Kimbo should have just listend to cobra cai and swept the leg.


----------



## dontazo

can anyone make a GIF PLZ


----------



## the crippler

KSliceIZNice said:


> To everyone talking shit about Kimbo Slice:
> 
> You're all fuckin morons! The guy takes a fight last minute, against a dangerous fighter, and the ref steals the fight away from him. 1 of those punches landed while Kimbo was down, the rest were hitting him in his chest and shoulder. It's complete BULLSHIT for that ref to cheat Kimbo in that fashion. All you Kimbo haters are a bunch of idiotic morons, and not a single one of you would say SHIT to hs face. You just sit on these boards, hiding behind your screens, bashing a guy for simply using what God gave him to make a better life for himself. You all are a bunch of bitches.


sounds like you need to relax. take a vicodin and a beer. its not about saying anything to kimmys face. its about elite xc and everyone who thought he was the gospel.


----------



## cyrusking

lpbigd4444 said:


> Dude relax. we are not bashing HIM. We are bashing his MMA reputation because it was undeserving. Yes he took a fight last minute and I applaude him for that i really do but the guy who beat him took the fight last minute too...


Defending Kimbo's ability in MMA is just B.S. He is a good guy but he has made a lot of money for his name whereas more deserving people are making 5K a fight. He even asked for more money before the fight, so what's the issue. He knew the danger and he thought he could dominate this dude. But all he did was try to knock out Ken. Unfortunately, Ken wasn't on the other side.


----------



## cyrusking

TKOSPIKE said:


> yeah i knew seth would win and expose kimbo that he sucks. i always knew kimbo sucked tho and his fight with james thompson kind of pre exposed that. thompson should have won that fight but the ref saved kimbos ass. what a horrible stoppage to that fight anyways. but yeah im glad he finally got truly exposed tonight  by a normal lhw and in his home state


Don't be a smart a**. Everyone knew Kimbo would lose to any decent fighter. Don't play psychic with me.:thumb01:


----------



## gm2685

KSliceIZNice said:


> To everyone talking shit about Kimbo Slice:
> 
> You're all fuckin morons! The guy takes a fight last minute, against a dangerous fighter, and the ref steals the fight away from him. 1 of those punches landed while Kimbo was down, the rest were hitting him in his chest and shoulder. It's complete BULLSHIT for that ref to cheat Kimbo in that fashion. All you Kimbo haters are a bunch of idiotic morons, and not a single one of you would say SHIT to hs face. You just sit on these boards, hiding behind your screens, bashing a guy for simply using what God gave him to make a better life for himself. You all are a bunch of bitches.


Ok now. tell the truth, you wack off to kimbo don't you? you sound like that youtube kid whining about britney spears...."just leave Kimbo Alone!"


----------



## stitch1z

First of all: I can't stand the Kimbo hype train. Just search my previous posts.

I don't think Kimbo was going to win that fight, but in fairness he didn't look done to me. Early stoppage IMO. I would have really preferred to see him get schooled a little longer.

I'll just chalk it up to karma paying him back for when the ref stole the fight from Thompson.


----------



## valvetronix

KSliceIZNice said:


> To everyone talking shit about Kimbo Slice:
> 
> You're all fuckin morons! The guy takes a fight last minute, against a dangerous fighter, and the ref steals the fight away from him. 1 of those punches landed while Kimbo was down, the rest were hitting him in his chest and shoulder. It's complete BULLSHIT for that ref to cheat Kimbo in that fashion. All you Kimbo haters are a bunch of idiotic morons, and not a single one of you would say SHIT to hs face. You just sit on these boards, hiding behind your screens, bashing a guy for simply using what God gave him to make a better life for himself. You all are a bunch of bitches.


Kimbo was out.

Knocked out by a guy who fights at a weight group one level below Kimbo. Seth went into that fight forced to weight no more than 205lbs. Kimbo could come in at 265lbs.

Kimbo was rocked hard enough to try and grapple with the referee after he was saved.

:dunno:


----------



## lpbigd4444

cyrusking said:


> Defending Kimbo's ability in MMA is just B.S. He is a good guy but he has made a lot of money for his name whereas more deserving people are making 5K a fight. He even asked for more money before the fight, so what's the issue. He knew the danger and he thought he could dominate this dude. But all he did was try to knock out Ken. Unfortunately, Ken wasn't on the other side.


Im not defending his mma ability. i think he sucks in mma i was just trying to explain to the other dude whose was crying that he shouldn kill himself...


----------



## cyrusking

valvetronix said:


> Kimbo was out.
> 
> Knocked out by a guy who fights at a weight group one level below Kimbo. Seth went into that fight forced to weight no more than 205lbs. Kimbo could come in at 265lbs.
> 
> Kimbo was rocked hard enough to try and grapple with the referee after he was saved.
> 
> :dunno:


Every time a fighter gets up and tries to attack the referee shows that he was out. Come on man. The dude couldn't defend himself. I am glad CBS and Pro Elite didn't pull the same thing the did agaist James Thompson. Of course, now they are going to give Kimbo Ken Shamrock and use Ken as his comeback victim. But if Ken wins, Kimbo can go back to his day job.


----------



## gm2685

WTF was that announcer talking about saying Kimbo didn't look right before the fight..He looked like he wanted to destroy Petruzelli. That's what he gets for trying to be tough and not touching gloves.


----------



## cyrusking

lpbigd4444 said:


> Im not defending his mma ability. i think he sucks in mma i was just trying to explain to the other dude whose was crying that he shouldn kill himself...


Yeah. Dude. I was answering the other dude. I completely agree with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## dontazo

not touching gloves and than getting knocked the fucke
out by a white guy with pink hear gonna suck


----------



## Nick_Lynch

Anny one else surprised at how easily kimbo got knocked out?

And in one of the replays you can see jared shaw's reaction. man, that shit was priceless.


----------



## thepin420ufc

Nick_Lynch said:


> Anny one else surprised at how easily kimbo got knocked out?
> 
> And in one of the replays you can see jared shaw's reaction. man, that shit was priceless.


i was shocked i knew he sucked but man that was a limp little shot and he went down like a sack of overrated bricks


----------



## jongurley

And just think he was knocked out,, , just think if they ever throw Kimbo in the ring with a Jits/Submission guy,, I still think Ken will submit him,,, if they ever fight, Kimbo sucks,,


----------



## "The Tinker"

*Kimbo Vs Seth Petruzelli knockout clip*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1K3_bGKofw

~


----------



## lpbigd4444

cyrusking said:


> Yeah. Dude. I was answering the other dude. I completely agree with you. :thumbsup:


oh okay cool then we are on the same page lol. I just hope that other dude doesnt hurt himself cuz he seems very upset. i think he might be kimbos secret lover...


----------



## dontazo

Bj penn will knock kimbo out IMHO ! i bet george foreman can kick his ass LOL


----------



## cyrusking

I think Kimbo is one loss away from being completely garbage. The guy is not a real MMA fighter. He is a street figher. For all you fans who say Kimbo is better than Lesnar, I mean come on! This guy is so greedy, he is only thinking about money and he says he doesn't. And BTW, Dana White was so right. Got to give credit to the man. Both his predictions: Ken can't fight any more:: Right, Kimbo Sucks :: Right.


----------



## dontazo

Giff Plzzzz


----------



## americanfighter

shure made kimbo look like he had a glass jaw. I mean it was a short choppy punch on one foot.


----------



## yellow_fever

dontazo said:


> Bj penn will knock kimbo out IMHO ! i bet george foreman can kick his ass LOL



BJ Penn??? I think Andy Wang would have his way with Kimbo standing up.... 


Sheesh.... Kimbo is a nice guy... but he makes Houston Alexander look like Anderson Silva


----------



## 69nites

americanfighter said:


> shure made kimbo look like he had a glass jaw. I mean it was a short choppy punch on one foot.


it was downward on the money with his weight going into it and kimbo actually didn't go lights out.

I am glad that Kimbo has been exposed and hope it humbles him and his fans. Before the fight he mentioned that if his coaches give him the tools he can always win, I hope he doesn't try to blame this fight on coaching.


----------



## dontazo

lol mmm ... i bet a well trained THAI midget in Muay thai and some jitz can beat kimbos ass 
WAR MIDGETS!


----------



## bmo37

KSliceIZNice said:


> To everyone talking shit about Kimbo Slice:
> 
> You're all fuckin morons! The guy takes a fight last minute, against a dangerous fighter, and the ref steals the fight away from him. 1 of those punches landed while Kimbo was down, the rest were hitting him in his chest and shoulder. It's complete BULLSHIT for that ref to cheat Kimbo in that fashion. All you Kimbo haters are a bunch of idiotic morons, and not a single one of you would say SHIT to hs face. You just sit on these boards, hiding behind your screens, bashing a guy for simply using what God gave him to make a better life for himself. You all are a bunch of bitches.


you know who was cheated, all the mma fans that had to listen to this bullshit kimbo hype for the past 6 months, all the real fighters that earned their reps fighting legit fighters and now justice is served.


----------



## americanfighter

69nites said:


> it was downward on the money with his weight going into it and kimbo actually didn't go lights out.


I am not at all saying kimbo has a glass jaw but most fighters dont go down on a off balance punch like that. I think he just hit him on the perfect spot that made him fall.


----------



## capt_america

Actually the ref attempts to break the fight after Seth Petruzelli hit Kimbo at the back of the head but decided to let it continue.. I think that punch at the back of the head did the most damage.. plus the series of punches in kimbos head..


----------



## cyrusking

capt_america said:


> Actually the ref attempts to break the fight after Seth Petruzelli hit Kimbo at the back of the head but decided to let it continue.. I think that punch at the back of the head did the most damage.. plus the series of punches in kimbos head..


Excuses. Kimbo lost to a nobody. Admit it. With all the talks that he is better than Lesnar... Kimbo is a freak show. Give him like a guy with woman breasts or pirates to fight


----------



## BrutalKO

*Kimbo gets caught...straight up*

...Dang!!! That was completely unexpected. Well, like they all say...anything can happen in MMA. I see no controversy here, and Kimbo wasn't complaining. You have to give props to Kimbo taking the fight, because Ken screwed up. Frank Shamrock even displayed his disgust with his brother. 
...Well Petruzelli stepped up, you have to give him credit as well. I can bet Dana White is giggling like a little kid. As for the fight, Petruzelli used those front kicks to throw off Kimbo's attack and caught him with a short, quick, straight right that landed flush. Similiar as using a jab to distract your opponent, and throwing the killer punch you don't see coming. 
...I feel they should have scratched Kimbo from the fight but with CBS, Elite XC & Affliction, they weren't about to lose a ton of money & ratings canceling the main event. 
Anyway, props to the Italian dude. I think because of the controversy it won't tarnish Kimbo's rep. 

P.S. Fight of the night goes to Arlovski. Nice finish with the leg kick, solid uppercut & that big right hand dropping Big country like a drunk ******* at a bar!...:thumbsup:


----------



## bmo37

well foot work and balance are part of learning to fight, something Kimbo should have learned in 5 year old's karate class. He came in off ballance with a half ass shoot charge attempt and took one square in the face, which doesn't really matter how hard the punch was but the fact ur in a bad postion will do it. This fight further proves my point with these gimmick fighters, stay in school a few more years before you play with the big dogs. And for the record I think the fight was stopped early.


----------



## bmo37

capt_america said:


> Actually the ref attempts to break the fight after Seth Petruzelli hit Kimbo at the back of the head but decided to let it continue.. I think that punch at the back of the head did the most damage.. plus the series of punches in kimbos head..


I only saw one questionable shot to the back of the head and it looked like a glancing blow the rest missed hit Kimbo's shoulder and others were on the side of the head on the ear.


----------



## capt_america

cyrusking said:


> Excuses. Kimbo lost to a nobody. Admit it. With all the talks that he is better than Lesnar... Kimbo is a freak show. Give him like a guy with woman breasts or pirates to fight


Im not giving any excuses. I just said what i saw..
i was actually bet for Ken Shamrock and is cheering for Petruzelli..


----------



## 69nites

capt_america said:


> Actually the ref attempts to break the fight after Seth Petruzelli hit Kimbo at the back of the head but decided to let it continue.. I think that punch at the back of the head did the most damage.. plus the series of punches in kimbos head..


you should rewatch the fight. Watch kimbo's eyes when the first punch lands.

I agree about the punch to the back of the head being bullshit. But hey I think it's a bit of karma with all the shots kimbo has delivered to the back of people's heads in the fights he's won.


----------



## stitch1z

This made my night.

I wish it could have gone longer, so people could see Kimbo get schooled for a bit.

Man, you could see the fear in Kimbo's eyes the whole time. Lol! 

"No country for old men tonight"

BAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA!

Seriously though. I don't mean to kick the guy when he's down. It's not a shocker in the least bit. I think even most of his hardcore fans knew in their heart of hearts that Kimbo would get hammered by even a mid-tier fighter.

I just wish Aaron Rosa got the fight and gave Toezup some exposure!


----------



## cyrusking

capt_america said:


> Im not giving any excuses. I just said what i saw..
> i was actually bet for Ken Shamrock and is cheering for Petruzelli..


I feel bad for Ken because now the fight with Kimbo is less glamorous for him. I know we are going to get Tito vs. Frank next, so Ken really either goes for the Kimbo fight or has nowhere to go. Elite XC dude are really crazy. The avoid Brett Rogers but feed Kimbo to Seth! The guy is not even a heavyweight. Kimbo fans will keep saying he is God. That's why they were booing. But please guys. Give other folks a fraction of money that Kimbo's getting and MMA wins!


----------



## lpbigd4444

I had my fun and got it out of my system. Now we can talk about legit fighters like Gina Carano stealin the show again...


----------



## reasonpolice




----------



## Aaronyman

reasonpolice said:


>


if that was ken getting hit and kimbo throwing the punch...i guarentee EVERYONE would say he took a dive

pathetic


----------



## Rick The Impelr

DropKick said:


> Mauro Renello is quite possibly the most annoying person on the planet. That was the biggest over reaction I've ever heard to the outcome of a fight. I mean really, "The biggest upset in the history of mixed martial arts". Um no.


My first post in this board.
Ya knoooow?!?!? How the hell do you call a guy with a winning record of 12-4 upset? Oh what, because he had more losses:sarcastic12: It's been the argument for a very long time now and that is Kimbo must fight MMA fighters that have are not has beens or those that are younger than saaaay, 35?


----------



## Cable_Dawg

KSliceIZNice said:


> To everyone talking shit about Kimbo Slice:
> 
> You're all fuckin morons! The guy takes a fight last minute, against a dangerous fighter, and the ref steals the fight away from him. 1 of those punches landed while Kimbo was down, the rest were hitting him in his chest and shoulder. It's complete BULLSHIT for that ref to cheat Kimbo in that fashion. All you Kimbo haters are a bunch of idiotic morons, and not a single one of you would say SHIT to hs face. You just sit on these boards, hiding behind your screens, bashing a guy for simply using what God gave him to make a better life for himself. You all are a bunch of bitches.


Isn't Slice's motto, "any fight, any where"?



reasonpolice said:


>


You got knocked the *&$* out!!!


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

*"the Most Incredible, Victory, In The History Of Mma!"*

After the Kimbo fight.

That was said by one of the announcers. 

Seriously. I cant even make this shit up.

The other dude afterwards even said:

"If you have a dream, If you're willing to step into a cage, and fight for your life, YOU, can be anything you want!"


I dont even how to make fun of this. Its just so ridiculous, that trying to make it sound dumber than it already is, might be impossible.


----------



## 69nites

Aaronyman said:


> if that was ken getting hit and kimbo throwing the punch...i guarentee EVERYONE would say he took a dive
> 
> pathetic


No. This is the textbook way to fight a brawler. Kimbo dove into that punch and dropped his left hand. He damn near knocked himself out.


----------



## MJB23

Rick The Impelr said:


> My first post in this board.
> Ya knoooow?!?!? How the hell do you call a guy with a winning record of 12-4 upset? Oh what, because he had more losses:sarcastic12: It's been the argument for a very long time now and that is Kimbo must fight MMA fighters that have are not has beens or those that are younger than saaaay, 35?


Kimbo was the favorite going into the fight according to most betting sites. Seth is a good fighter but not one of the greatest and thats why some people call it an upset. Granted Kimbo is garbage but technically Seth was the underdog and that's why it was an upset.


----------



## Rick The Impelr

MJB23 said:


> Kimbo was the favorite going into the fight according to most betting sites. Seth is a good fighter but not one of the greatest and thats why some people call it an upset. Granted Kimbo is garbage but technically Seth was the underdog and that's why it was an upset.


Okay, thanks for the clarification. It's just the way the announcer made it sound like it was one of Buster Douglas material. Seth had more MMA fights under his belt.


----------



## xeberus

lol, they talk like this guy just dismantled fedor or anderson silva and not some average joe from the street.


----------



## MJB23

Rick The Impelr said:


> Okay, thanks for the clarification. It's just the way the announcer made it sound like it was one of Buster Douglas material. Seth had more MMA fights under his belt.


No problem

Seth does have more fights but they aren't against anyone good. Kimbo hasn't fought anyone good but people overhype him because of his street fighting career.


----------



## Flak

It was bound to happen eventually. At least he was classy in the post fight interview.

No hate for Kimbo, i like the dude....but now hopefully the world will see him for the fighter he is.


----------



## HexRei

i called petruzelli


----------



## Drogo

capt_america said:


> Actually the ref attempts to break the fight after Seth Petruzelli hit Kimbo at the back of the head but decided to let it continue.. I think that punch at the back of the head did the most damage.. plus the series of punches in kimbos head..


The first punch Seth threw after he went down did hit the back of the head but the short right did the damage. Kimbo was basically out when he hit the ground. I think it was a reasonable stoppage. 

Punches that you don't see do the most damage, even ones that aren't bombs. I assume Kimbo just didn't see that one coming at all which is why it dropped him. I don't think his chin is actually that bad.


----------



## HexRei

oh geez, the old "it was the one accidental punch to the back of the head" excuse... I was waiting for that.


----------



## vandalian

I don't know how anyone can view this as an upset. 
Petruzelli, though not a top-10 heavyweight, is far more accomplished than Kimbo. Even pre-MMA, Seth has a true combat sport background, and Kimbo does not.
Hey, Kimbo likely has better days ahead, but he didn't deserve the hype he was getting. Petruzelli showed that and MMA is better off for it.


----------



## valvetronix

People compare Lesnar and Kimbo... Smart people know Lesnar would win, nuthuggers think Kimbo would...

But think about it, Kimbo just got knocked into candy land by a short jab, on one foot, by a guy he out weighted by 40 lbs.

Imagine if that had been the opening punch by Lesnar to Heath Herring? Kimbo.... Would be gone from this world. It was a much MUCH more powerful punch, thrown with decent technique, and by a man that outweighs KIMBO by 40lbs, not the other way around.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Boy, Seth Pizzy sure cought ol' Kimbo on the button. I hated seeing Kimbo losing to a guy like Seth, but maybe it will get him in the gym and have him working harder.


----------



## Drrone

WestCoastPoutin said:


> After the Kimbo fight.
> 
> That was said by one of the announcers.
> 
> Seriously. I cant even make this shit up.
> 
> The other dude afterwards even said:
> 
> "If you have a dream, If you're willing to step into a cage, and fight for your life, YOU, can be anything you want!"
> 
> 
> I dont even how to make fun of this. Its just so ridiculous, that trying to make it sound dumber than it already is, might be impossible.


Well said, too funny.


----------



## 69nites

you guys should really watch elite xc on mute. You'll save some brain cells.


----------



## mattsmillion

Kimbo and Seth Video!

Here's the video!!! I couldnt believe it! True case of having nothing to lose!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJSvBHemawE


----------



## vandalian




----------



## Suizida

valvetronix said:


> People compare Lesnar and Kimbo... Smart people know Lesnar would win, nuthuggers think Kimbo would...
> 
> But think about it, Kimbo just got knocked into candy land by a short jab, on one foot, by a guy he out weighted by 40 lbs.
> 
> Imagine if that had been the opening punch by Lesnar to Heath Herring? Kimbo.... Would be gone from this world. It was a much MUCH more powerful punch, thrown with decent technique, and by a man that outweighs KIMBO by 40lbs, not the other way around.



Omg lol, i have this image in my head of Brock landing that punch on Kimbo and just turns into a pile of dust


----------



## MLD

MMA > Overhyped Marketing Tool!!!

Yeah Ha!


----------



## Terry77

vandalian said:


>


Weird shot, didn't look like he got much on it especially where he was mid straight kick


----------



## 69nites

Terry77 said:


> Weird shot, didn't look like he got much on it especially where he was mid straight kick


he didn't have to put much on it. It was a counterpunch and kimbo dove into it. What he did catch was jaw. 

Karate guys are the people EXC should have been avoiding if they wanted to boost kimbo's record. well them and boxers. anyone with decent counterpunching skills. or ground skills. we'll just leave it at skills.


----------



## rockybalboa25

Am I the only one who burst into laughter when Kimbo got knocked out by a jab. Aurello this is the biggest upset in mma history, not GSP vs Sera? Really? No, really?


----------



## box

I never thought I'd be so disappointed to see a Ken Shamrock fight canceled. Man, I was looking forward to Ken doing just what Seth did. That fight should have been scrapped and rescheduled, because that just ruined Kimbo's whole persona. Decent card otherwise, I enjoyed it. War Ken for there next fight :thumb02:


----------



## boodaddy614

maybe im the only one that thinks kimbo took a dive... UFC powerhouse wanting to get rid of exc competition. They definitely had the money, and the motive. Kimbo, exc frontman, former homeless streetfighter, still hungry and yet with the fate of the whole exc on his shoulders, last minute replacement since ken shammy "cut" himself training less than 24hours before a fight. I been training mma for 6 months, even I know u dont do any sparring between the final weigh in and the fight (especially a main event) because of the risk of cuts and injury. Not to make excuses though, I was a Kimbo fan but for him to take a dive is ten times worse than a 12 second K.O. So u guys are right, Kimbo Slice SUCKS!!! Spoken from one of his own fans. We all seen kimbo take harder shots on the chin, hell I could've took that shot from seth! My little brother could've took that shot. So u were right I was wrong, Kimbo is shit and finally his short lived career is over...

now i will go hang my head in shame... GO FEDOR!!!


----------



## MalkyBoy

He did not take a dive its hard to see but he took a shot right to the jaw and he dropped


----------



## SpoKen

(posted from a different thread)

I understand people are happy and all, and I was glad to see him lose, but this is just sad. A bunch of people are acting like ******* retards. Sure he lost, but you guys are going overboard. Seth was better, it was a clean jab (lol) and Kimbo got rocked. The fight ended.

He was gracious in defeat (Kimbo has problems with interviews I guess heh) but then he shook Seth's hand. He wasn't ranting or anything. Why are you guys acting like the way you are. Your acting like the first time you got laid, just be happy for the win, but lay off the insults.

Act like your ******* grown or act like you have some damn sense.


----------



## Barrym

Directed to Ksliceiznize



Ha ha! /\/\/\ This guy reminds me of that kid who spat his dummy out on Youtube when Rampage beat Liddell,Artemis or something his name was.


----------



## boodaddy614

Seth_petruzelli said:


> No way in hell did kimbo take a dive.He was damn near crying after the fight


but u must admit he was awful poised in the post-fight interview for a guy who doesn't do well at interviews. Seemed like he had that speech rehearsed. However I am a Kimbo fan and I'd rather my boy got genuinely KO'd than he took a fall believe me. I know I seen Kimbo take harder shots than that straight to the chin too.


----------



## HexRei

boodaddy614 said:


> but u must admit he was awful poised in the post-fight interview for a guy who doesn't do well at interviews. Seemed like he had that speech rehearsed.


He's probably been rehearsing that in the mirror since his first MMA fight


----------



## Bazza89

Just watched the fight, can't stop laughing.

Lawlz at the commentator shouting "This is the most incredibly victory in the history of MMA". DICK.


----------



## ralphbenjamin

anyone else see kimbo straight up crying in the post fight close up of him? kinda feel bad for the man


----------



## TheNegation

Wow if getting KTFO in ten seconds by a tiny LHW doesn't end your career I don't know what will.

What a weird KO though.


----------



## B-Real

If you run into a pole, you'll get knocked down. 

I was impressed by the way Kimbo acted after losing. The crowd was so disappointed.


----------



## Drogo

Thought about this fight some more. Couple things:

1) I don't think Kimbo was crying after. He had some small cuts near his eye, you get hit in the eye then your eye waters obviously. Maybe he was crying, guys often do after a big loss, especially their first loss but frankly Kimbo doesn't seem like the type. Not a big deal but I've seen a lot of people give him the lol for crying.

2) Someone said "If this was the other way around we'd be calling it a fix." Yes, we would have and now that I think about it, it is possible this could have a been a dive. 

You think at first there is no reason for Kimbo to take a dive, he is the meal ticket after all. You rig fights so he wins, not so he loses but...does this really hurt his marketability? As Stitchz pointed out, no it doesn't actually hurt it that much. Casual fans will still love this guy, they can feed him Shamrock for his next fight and he is still good.

Why rig it? Money obviously. The odds would be hugely favouring Kimbo after Petruzelli steps in even though we all know that doesn't make sense. You could have made HUGE cash if you knew Seth was going to win that fight. I hadn't been on the internet all day so I didn't know Shamrock wasn't fighting till I turned on my TV. If I had more time I sure as hell would have put some money down on Seth. 

I'm not saying it was rigged for sure, I'm merely saying the idea isn't absurd. I can see that happening.


----------



## jcal

Aaronyman said:


> if that was ken getting hit and kimbo throwing the punch...i guarentee EVERYONE would say he took a dive
> 
> pathetic


I was expecting ken to take a dive, but when he didnt fight they probably thought kimbo could honestly take Seth (a light heavyweight) so they chose him. Maybe thats why the anouncers said Kimbo didnt look right B-4 the fight, he was probably super nervous knowing the guy was not gonna lay down. Conspiracy theory maybe but I saw the thompson fight and that was a preplanned fight, and why is he fighting Thompson on the main card when Thompson lost to Brett Rogers in the event before. There was no way they were gonna put Rogers in with Kimbo, and lose their golden ticket, now what? thank you Seth


----------



## TheNegation

Neither last nights fight nor the Thompson fight was rigged. If you are even contemplating the idea, you are quite possibly mentally retarded.


----------



## bbjd7

Honestly I haven't read this thread and I'm sure alot of people are exicted that he lost but I hope people are giving him the respect he deserves for stepping up and fighting a legit fighter on an hours notice.

Now to the fight that was pretty bad Kimbo is obviously not very good yet.

However I defiantly still don't think he is a complete freak show he is taking MMA seriously and trying which is more then you can say about some fighters.


----------



## MHughesbestever

Where are all the kimbo fans who say he can beat anyone? Ya know the ones who say he is the best striking fighter in the world? hahaha he did a nice job with his post fight ya.. but who cares alot of fighters do. im happy cuz now elite is the one who suffers haha...also to be honest kimbo is 34 yrs old so unless he can fight into his 40's he will never be a top HW...so bye bye kimbo u can keep fighting ur bums no one cares now.


----------



## jcal

TheNegation said:


> Neither last nights fight nor the Thompson fight was rigged. If you are even contemplating the idea, you are quite possibly mentally retarded.


How do u know the thompson fight wasnt rigged?:confused02:


----------



## Walker

Is anyone else curious as to why Ken was supposedly injured "warming up"- a full 4+ hours, at the minimum, before his fight?​ 
I'm not a conspiracy theorist guy but honestly that doesn't add up- who starts their warm-up hours before a fight especially an old fart like Ken.​ 
I dunno what really happened but with Ken anything is possible- including finding a way to get out of this.​


----------



## MalkyBoy

Walker said:


> Is anyone else curious as to why Ken was supposedly injured "warming up"- a full 4+ hours, at the minimum, before his fight?​
> I'm not a conspiracy theorist guy but honestly that doesn't add up- who starts their warm-up hours before a fight especially an old fart like Ken.​
> I dunno what really happened but with Ken anything is possible- including finding a way to get out of this.​


yes I am I assume he was maybe rolling on the floor and caught an accidental knee. that happened on tuf a few times


----------



## RaisingCajun

MalkyBoy said:


> yes I am I assume he was maybe rolling on the floor and caught an accidental knee. that happened on tuf a few times


Ken was warming up by doing some grappling and hot hit with an accidental head.


----------



## Walker

I understand how the cut could happen what I don't understand is why he was warming up so early for a fight that was hours away. :dunno:​


----------



## TheNegation

jcal said:


> How do u know the thompson fight wasnt rigged?:confused02:


Because I am not retarded.

Seriously, on what level would you even consider it to have been rigged? The ref bought off? It's ridiculous.


----------



## lpbigd4444

TheNegation said:


> Because I am not retarded.
> 
> Seriously, on what level would you even consider it to have been rigged? The ref bought off? It's ridiculous.


Im not saying it was rigged but you are being retarded by acting like it is impossible. You keep saying people who think it was rigged are retards but you dont give any reasons as to why there is no way it was. Basketball games have been rigged and countless numbers of refs have gotten in trouble for being bought. So its not so stupid after all.


----------



## Lotus

TheNegation said:


> Because I am not retarded.
> 
> Seriously, on what level would you even consider it to have been rigged? The ref bought off? It's ridiculous.


thank god there are some of us out there who have the brains to know that the fight was not rigged.


----------



## TheNegation

lpbigd4444 said:


> Im not saying it was rigged but you are being retarded by acting like it is impossible. You keep saying people who think it was rigged are retards but you dont give any reasons as to why there is no way it was. Basketball games have been rigged and countless numbers of refs have gotten in trouble for being bought. So its not so stupid after all.



Yes. A basketball match and a fight are the same thing.

It wasn't rigged on Thompsons part, as he put Slice in too much danger. As for the ref, he had a lot of opportunities to stand up the fight and help Slice out when he clearly needed it and never took them.

It was very clearly not rigged. You want a rigged fight, go watch Takada.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Right on numerous threads there are Kimbo took the fight on short notice thats why he lost excuse but it works both ways Seth fought a guy about 30lbs heavier than him on short notice no one his giving him credit.

He dropped Kimbo while standing on one leg thats awesome and lets face it its not as if Kimbo has never faced strikers before.


----------



## DropKick

reasonpolice said:


>




This GIF shows just how bad Kimbo's striking really is. He tries throwing a right hand from his hip, drops his left hand and leads with his chin. WTF has Bas been teaching this guy?


----------



## Redrum

I do not think that the fight that was shown was rigged in anyway. That being said, I do not trust Ken Shamrock at all. I am not interested in anything that he does after his last fight which I thought ended very suspiciously. I have no idea how or why he got cut, or if this was intentional or not, but I am very happy that Ken was replaced by an actual opponent, and the results were stellar.

I do not believe that Kimbo took a dive. I believe this is a ridiculous theory. The damage to kimbo was clearly visible at the point of impact. He got hurt, and then he got finished. I don't think it's any more complicated than this.


----------



## Walker

DropKick said:


> This GIF shows just how bad Kimbo's striking really is. He tries throwing a right hand from his hip, drops his left hand and leads with his chin. WTF has Bas been teaching this guy?


 
I completely agree- Kimbo led with his chin just straight out there. It was terrible and then he got popped.​ 
Here's a funny gif showing Jared Shaw's reaction- I remember seeing him when I rewatched the fight and it was comical.​ 






 
From:
http://mmamania.com/2008/10/05/jare...ing-kimbo-slice-vs-seth-petruzelli-fight-gif/



Oh and a funny pic:
​


----------



## vandalian

Walker said:


> Oh and a funny pic:
> [/LEFT]


This one should answer those "it was stopped early" comments.


----------



## MJB23

So since Kimbo attacked a ref is he going to face any fines or penalties?


----------



## Redrum

That pic of kimbo versus the ref is just too funny. I wouldn't fine him for this, he clearly did not know what he was doing.


----------



## TheNegation

MJB23 said:


> So since Kimbo attacked a ref is he going to face any fines or penalties?


Lol good lord no. He didn't attack the ref, he just didn't know where the **** he was or what he was doing.


----------



## jcal

Lotus said:


> thank god there are some of us out there who have the brains to know that the fight was not rigged.


I havent read anyone who said lasts night fight was rigged, i said that i was expecting Shamrock to take a dive but he never fought he actually took a dive without stepping in the ring. On the other hand In kimbos 1st fight I thought he tapped to a standing choke and thought it was super strange that Thompson came out without draining his ear (that was ripe to pop with a sissy punch). To think fixes arent happening in mma where millions are to be made on bets and fighters are falsley made to be great for ticket sales etc, you must be living in a shell, or your like 10 years old. Or to put clay the midget on your avatar shows a gayness poking through


----------



## Redrum

jcal said:


> I havent read anyone who said lasts night fight was rigged, i said that i was expecting Shamrock to take a dive but he never fought he actually took a dive without stepping in the ring. On the other hand In kimbos 1st fight I thought he tapped to a standing choke and thought it was super strange that Thompson came out without draining his ear (that was ripe to pop with a sissy punch). To think fixes arent happening in mma where millions are to be made on bets and fighters are falsley made to be great for ticket sales etc, you must be living in a shell, or your like 10 years old. Or to put clay the midget on your avatar shows a gayness poking through


Where is your evidence? Your opinion is not fact, and your insults are lame and boorish.


----------



## TheNegation

jcal said:


> I havent read anyone who said lasts night fight was rigged, i said that i was expecting Shamrock to take a dive but he never fought he actually took a dive without stepping in the ring. On the other hand In kimbos 1st fight I thought he tapped to a standing choke and thought it was super strange that Thompson came out without draining his ear (that was ripe to pop with a sissy punch). To think fixes arent happening in mma where millions are to be made on bets and fighters are falsley made to be great for ticket sales etc, you must be living in a shell, or your like 10 years old. Or to put clay the midget on your avatar shows a gayness poking through



We were not talking about that fight you tit. Anywway, of course works are happening, who the hell disputed that?


----------



## rockybalboa25

TheNegation said:


> We were not talking about that fight you tit. Anywway, of course works are happening, who the hell disputed that?


If by "works" you mean fixed fights, I disagree. People act like a guy would be willing to just take a dive on Kimbo and fade away, instead of winning and guaranteeing media exposure. It is not easy to fix a fight with state athletic commissions being involved. If they were going to fix fights, why not get somebody credible to take a dive? Why would they need Kimbo to fight bums, if it was fixed? As far as the tap and exploding ear situation, Dan Marigliotta is simply a bad referee. However Elite XC does not hire the officials. The state commission does. For those with all the conspiracy theories about fixed fights, you probably just watch too much pro wrestling. Well any pro wrestling is too much.


----------



## TheNegation

Yeah, try reading the thread mate, I'm on your side. I'm talking about works in general, not Kimbos fights.


----------



## vandalian

Shows what an experienced, skilled guy can do. Kimbo tried to rush in there against a guy who's been rushed in on enough times to know how to handle it.

Love that front kick. Another win for _KARA-TE!!!_


----------



## TheNegation

vandalian said:


> Shows what an experienced, skilled guy can do. Kimbo tried to rush in there against a guy who's been rushed in on enough times to know how to handle it.
> 
> Love that front kick. Another win for _KARA-TE!!!_


Oh come on. He backed himself into the cage like a scared animal and threw a weak ass push kick and 2 inch jab. Lucky punches don't exist in MMA, but if they did lol....


----------



## stitch1z

I wonder if Kimbo crying ruined his street cred at all? lol!

But seriously though, I like Kimbo better now than I did yesterday morning. The sooner he starts taking some woopins, the sooner he begins his quest to become a REAL fighter.

This was bound to happen, and EXC did him no favors by feeding him cans. Kimbo has to start fighting people that have some chance of beating him if he's ever going to be come a legit middle-tier fighter. Which isn't a bad place to be. You don't have to hold a belt to be marketable.


----------



## vandalian

TheNegation said:


> Oh come on. He backed himself into the cage like a scared animal and threw a weak ass push kick and 2 inch jab. Lucky punches don't exist in MMA, but if they did lol....


Is this one of those "Kimbo was gonna beat his ass _if_ he hadn't knocked him out" arguments?


----------



## TheNegation

vandalian said:


> Is this one of those "Kimbo was gonna beat his ass _if_ he hadn't knocked him out" arguments?


No this is one of those Seth aint shit arguments. Look at the gif. The more times I see it the more hilarious this fight was. Seth backs into the cage with the fear of god in his eyes, goes into the crane stance while reaching out to the cage for support, Kimbo lunges forward like a rabid animal with no regard and gets dropped with the weakest punch I have ever seen put someone down and hits the ground like a sack of potatoes. It's hilarious, it looks like something out of a spoof Karate kid remake.


----------



## TheNegation

vandalian said:


>


Come on, it's pure comedic gold! Look at the "front kick"


----------



## vandalian

Sure, Seth Petruzelli isn't all that great. I'll give you that. But he is by far the best fighter Kimbo has faced, and all he needed to beat Kimbo was the bit of skill he showed.
So I'd say it's Kimbo who ain't shit.


----------



## Redrum

It looks to me like he thought about a defensive front kick, but then a better target presented itself. It was a weak punch from a terrible position, but it also did visible damage to the temple area of Kimbo.


----------



## TheNegation

vandalian said:


> Sure, Seth Petruzelli isn't all that great. I'll give you that. But he is by far the best fighter Kimbo has faced, and all he needed to beat Kimbo was the bit of skill he showed.
> So I'd say it's Kimbo who ain't shit.


I don't remember saying he was, I was just getting my lolz from your assesment of Seths performance.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I love how people are saying "this is what happens when Kimbo fights a good fighter," haha...good fighter.

More like not an absolute shit can like Kimbos other opponents. Fighting Seth Petruzelli is the equivilent of fighting Kyle Bradley.


----------



## bbjd7

Seth isn't that bad. He's a solid fighter. He's not a good win but he's not a walk through. His 2 losses to the UFC were to Hammil and Gouveia.

Now guys I know you hate Kimbo but be fair the guy took the fight on 2 hours notice. I mean I'm sure he wasn't to worried about Ken punching him.


----------



## MHughesbestever

i had this dream that shamrock got a cut and coulcnt fight kimbo...and a guy who was 0-2 in ufc and lost on the ultimite fighter show..and oh did i say was a LHW steped in a KO that bum.....cant wait to see what happens...o wait it already did hahaha kimbo sucks


----------



## jcal

Redrum said:


> Where is your evidence? Your opinion is not fact, and your insults are lame and boorish.


Take it easy bro my postings are never that serious just havin fun, and my insults are nothin but a joke so chill.:thumb02:


----------



## yorT

MHughesbestever said:


> i had this dream that shamrock got a cut and coulcnt fight kimbo...and a guy who was 0-2 in ufc and lost on the ultimite fighter show..and oh did i say was a LHW steped in a KO that bum.....cant wait to see what happens...o wait it already did hahaha kimbo sucks


Seth had a sweet turning kick on that 6'8 guy from tuf and it landed right on his temple. Dude has some pretty good tkd, but kimbo just sucks!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

bbjd7 said:


> Seth isn't that bad. He's a solid fighter. He's not a good win but he's not a walk through. His 2 losses to the UFC were to Hammil and Gouveia.
> 
> Now guys I know you hate Kimbo but be fair the guy took the fight on 2 hours notice. I mean I'm sure he wasn't to worried about Ken punching him.


He's less than solid. The most impressive thing he's ever done in MMA is take Matt Hamill to a decision.

Seth also took the fight two hours notice. And I've seen gusts of wind that looked stronger then that punch that dropped Kimbo and ultimately knocked him out.


----------



## bbjd7

I don't think Kimbo is good at all. however to overlook what a tough spot it was for him is unfair.

I mean Aaron Rosa who Seth was going to fight was a guy with powerful hands so I'm sure while Seth had to chane his gameplan it was a lot less the Kimbo who's focus coming in was keeping the fight standing against Ken who was a ground fighter.


----------



## MHughesbestever

bbjd7 said:


> I don't think Kimbo is good at all. however to overlook what a tough spot it was for him is unfair.
> 
> I mean Aaron Rosa who Seth was going to fight was a guy with powerful hands so I'm sure while Seth had to chane his gameplan it was a lot less the Kimbo who's focus coming in was keeping the fight standing against Ken who was a ground fighter.


i see where your coming from...but to be honest thats all he has is keeping it stand..if he even has that...but you should always defend from punches even if they guy you fight is a ground guy


----------



## MMA-king widows

Wow this fight was a huge blow to elite xc. Kimbo was their pride and joy and now after all their marketing him as some big badass the worst possible scenario happened: some nobody with pink hair who weighs a good 30 pounds less goes in there and drops kimbo in 14 seconds with a half assed jab. However many viewers they were hoping to bring in with the next kimbo fight, u can almost cut in half. I definitely won't waste my time watching that bum again after seeing him get chewed up.


----------



## Bonnar426

Watching Seth knocking down Kimbo reminded me of this video that was posted on Youtube some time ago! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAgpnow_I6A


----------



## screenamesuck

God I love this pic of Shaw....


----------



## BrutalKO

*....Wow...did everyone see the same fight?*

...Lotta opinions, but now Kimbo is garbage? not quite. My post was one of better ones. I was pretty accurate in how it played out. Those front kicks by Seth may have been weak, but they were the reason Kimbo got caught. It's as simple as that. Kimbo did not dive, he clearly took a flush punch and was on his way face down before Seth hit him in the back of the head. Like I said...the front kicks threw off Kimbo's attack distracting him, and he simply got caught.. no if, ands or buts about it. 
...Kimbo rushing in accentuated the power of Seth's short right hand. Example: UFC 59 when Arlovski fought Tim Sylvia the 2nd time. Tim got dropped on his back by a big right hand. When he got back to his feet...Arlovski rushed in for the finish and ate a short, right uppercut that dropped him. Tim's uppercut wasn't even thrown with full power, but like Rogan called it. "Arlovski was stepping in and that's what accentuated the punch". Kimbo came rushing in...and bing...there you have it. Anyone can get caught...period.

"The human chin was not designed to take a punch. There's nerve right behind it and when your jawbone slides into it, you go unconscious". Joe Rogan...


----------



## screenamesuck

BrutalKO said:


> ...Lotta opinions, but now Kimbo is garbage? not quite. My post was one of better ones. I was pretty accurate in how it played out. Those front kicks by Seth may have been weak, but they were the reason Kimbo got caught. It's as simple as that. Kimbo did not dive, he clearly took a flush punch and was on his way face down before Seth hit him in the back of the head. Like I said...the front kicks threw off Kimbo's attack distracting him, and he simply got caught.. no if, ands or buts about it.
> ...Kimbo rushing in accentuated the power of Seth's short right hand. Example: UFC 59 when Arlovski fought Tim Sylvia the 2nd time. Tim got dropped on his back by a big right hand. When he got back to his feet...Arlovski rushed in for the finish and ate a short, right uppercut that dropped him. Tim's uppercut wasn't even thrown with full power, but like Rogan called it. "Arlovski was stepping in and that's what accentuated the punch". Kimbo came rushing in...and bing...there you have it. Anyone can get caught...period.
> 
> "The human chin was not designed to take a punch. There's nerve right behind it and when your jawbone slides into it, you go unconscious". Joe Rogan...


I'm not saying I agree with you or anyone else for that matter, but just because you don't like someones opinion doesn't give you the right to say your opinion is the better one. Thats for other people to decide. People were saying Kimbo was garbage before, so its nothing new now. He is just a striker right now and I think he has entered the sport much to late in life to be good enough on the ground to compete with anyone in that area, so I feel his only chance in any fight is by knocking someone out which he is good at. I in no way thought he threw the fight at all. He had just as much time to prepare for this fight as Seth did, so there should be no excuses. I'm a firm believer that a fight is a fight and as a professional fighter you should be ready to fight any opponent at any time.


----------



## Wise

Seth was a much more legit challenge for Kimbo then Ken was. I still think Kimbo would have killed Ken because Ken is a walking punching bag these days. 

When they announced Seth was fighting him I turned to my friends(who had no clue who he was) and told them that hes a tough dude and would give Slice a serious challenge. They all looked at me like I was a complete moron especially when they saw the pink hair. 

How sweet it is to be right sometimes. Im not gonna lie I like Kimbo. Dudes doing his best to be a legitimate fighter its not really his fault that Elite has kind of coddled him(not neccesarily true since I think James Thompson is better then people give him credit for). 

Did he need to lose for the sport? Absolutely, this just shows that you cant walk in and be a huge bad ass dude and **** up everyone, do I still look forward to seeing him fight again? Hell yes, the guys a good promoter and he puts butts in the seats which at the end of the day in MMA is more important then being the most talented cat on the planet. 

Elite needs in the future needs to focus more on legit fighters like Silva, Shields and I hate to admit it but Gina(still kind of on the fence about her, but shes definitely one tough bitch). The sideshow shit will only take you so far, unless youre putting on shows in Japan of course.


----------



## rockybalboa25

TheNegation said:


> Yeah, try reading the thread mate, I'm on your side. I'm talking about works in general, not Kimbos fights.


Give me on example of a fixed fight in mma.


----------



## HexRei

Coleman vs Takada is pretty well known as a work.


----------



## Wise

HexRei said:


> Coleman vs Takada is pretty well known as a work.


That was a work. Why I can never take Coleman seriously, well that and the roids......and Fedor murdering him......


----------



## mattsmillion

Hey guys heres the post fight conference if you haven't seen it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6-UPVTFl1w


----------



## Philivey2k8

kimbo got jabbed the **** out! LOL


----------



## rockybalboa25

HexRei said:


> Coleman vs Takada is pretty well known as a work.


So because Coleman had no knowledge of how to handle a submission fighter, he threw the fight. Throughout his career Coleman has proved that he has no idea how to defend against submissions. That being said, the fight took place in Japan. There were not sanctioning bodies involved. I don't think you can come up with a fixed fight that took place in this country.


----------



## HexRei

No, it's just generally known to be a work. Coleman himself has said there were worked fights in early Pride that he took because he had to pay the bills. Rampage has said that even in the later Pride events, instead of asking the fighter directly to take a fall, they would simply offer a larger purse for a loss than a win. Effectively bribing the fighter to lose.

In Japan, like you said, there is no commission oversight, and MMA and pro wrestling are closely linked- and Takada dojo does a lot of both. This isn't the only fight of Takada's that is thought to be a work, either. 

But no, I don't know of any works in America. American MMA commissions have their flaws but fix fixing is not one of them.


----------



## bbjd7

To be fair the Rampage thing got cleared up as a misunderstanding.

They offered him more money if the fight didn't go to a decision and because Sakuraba finished him he got paid more.

Rampage thought he got paid because he lost.


----------



## joppp

Terry77 said:


> LMAO @ Jared Shaw freaking out in slo motion


Afterwardes, he goes all like "Seth is a modern day Rocky Balboa", but at that moment he showed his true colours.

I think an organization should never, NEVER be dependent on ONE fighter winning, that's both unfair bias and bad business, since anything can happen in MMA.


----------



## TheNegation

rockybalboa25 said:


> Give me on example of a fixed fight in mma.


Takada vs. Coleman.

Would you like some more?

Ah hadn't seen the other replies. But seriously your deluded if you can't see that was a work lol.

Yeah, the big ones I know have happened in Japan, but if you think works haven't happened in smaller shows you are living in a dreamworld.


----------



## rockybalboa25

TheNegation said:


> Takada vs. Coleman.
> 
> Would you like some more?
> 
> Ah hadn't seen the other replies. But seriously your deluded if you can't see that was a work lol.
> 
> Yeah, the big ones I know have happened in Japan, but if you think works haven't happened in smaller shows you are living in a dreamworld.


I think you're living in a conspiracy world. I would agree at small shows judges might favor the hometown or company guy. But I highly doubt that there are guys who throw fights. I've been around the business of boxing for quite sometime, and I think most people would think that boxing is dirtier than mma. Since the mob was kicked out in the seventies, I have never seen any promotion try to fix a fight. If they want to boost a guys record they just get a can to fight him.


----------



## TheNegation

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think you're living in a conspiracy world. I would agree at small shows judges might favor the hometown or company guy. But I highly doubt that there are guys who throw fights. I've been around the business of boxing for quite sometime, and I think most people would think that boxing is dirtier than mma. Since the mob was kicked out in the seventies, I have never seen any promotion try to fix a fight. If they want to boost a guys record they just get a can to fight him.



People throw fights. Bob Sapp?

Your incredibly naive if you think there has never been a fixd MMA match in America, incredibly.


----------



## rockybalboa25

TheNegation said:


> People throw fights. Bob Sapp?
> 
> Your incredibly naive if you think there has never been a fixd MMA match in America, incredibly.


You still haven't been able to give me an example of a fixed fight in America. I'm not saying that it has never ever happened. What I am saying is that I don't think that it is a normal occurrence. I don't think it has ever happened in Elite XC, Affliction, Strikeforce, or the UFC. It's a lot harder to fix a fight than you think. If the commission even smells foul play the fighter is banned and the promotion is sanctioned. Every fight card has at least three commission representatives present. In order to fix the fight you would have to buy these guys off. Where is the upside to doing that? You'd lose money.


----------



## TheNegation

Lol, no you wouldn't. Generally the idea is to keep as few people as possible in on a fixed fight, not bribe everyone you can. A fight could be fixed by anyone, a fighter, a promotion, someone completely removed from it. It could even be as simple as someone taking a dive in order to collect a paycheck rather than take an ass whooping, like Bo cantrell.


----------



## rockybalboa25

TheNegation said:


> Lol, no you wouldn't. Generally the idea is to keep as few people as possible in on a fixed fight, not bribe everyone you can. A fight could be fixed by anyone, a fighter, a promotion, someone completely removed from it. It could even be as simple as someone taking a dive in order to collect a paycheck rather than take an ass whooping, like Bo cantrell.


Are you saying that the Cantrell fight was fixed? I agree that are guys who go into a fight knowing they are going to lose and don't show a lot of heart in the fight. That doesn't mean the fight is fixed, they are just cans. The guys know that they don't have the skills to beat their opponent so when they take a good shot they go down. That's not a fix, it's giving up. Let me give you an example. This past weekend I went to a boxing event. When one of the guys came out, I said this one is going to be short. I recognized the guy, because he quit on the stool in an amateur exhibition against me(it was exhibition because he was three weight classes higher than me). The guy got hit in the jaw, went down and didn't try to get back up. He didn't throw the fight, he just didn't have any skill or heart. He now has a record of 1-11. These guys serve their purpose, but rarely win. They know that they are limited, so they tend to go down easy.


----------



## BrutalKO

screenamesuck said:


> I'm not saying I agree with you or anyone else for that matter, but just because you don't like someones opinion doesn't give you the right to say your opinion is the better one. Thats for other people to decide. People were saying Kimbo was garbage before, so its nothing new now. He is just a striker right now and I think he has entered the sport much to late in life to be good enough on the ground to compete with anyone in that area, so I feel his only chance in any fight is by knocking someone out which he is good at. I in no way thought he threw the fight at all. He had just as much time to prepare for this fight as Seth did, so there should be no excuses. I'm a firm believer that a fight is a fight and as a professional fighter you should be ready to fight any opponent at any time.


...Screenamesuck...figures you would have to put up my quote. I stated the facts and you just spatted off a garbage response. Whatever dude. Jealously sucks doesn't it? Before you post another's quote, be sure you know what the heck your even saying. Lame response...


----------



## TheNegation

Lol dude that would be a very fine line you are drawing between throwing a fight and not throwing a fight.

I'm done with you, you are living in a fairyland. I should have stopped when I saw you arguing that the Takada/Coleman fight wasn't rigged.


----------



## HexRei

bbjd7 said:


> To be fair the Rampage thing got cleared up as a misunderstanding.
> 
> They offered him more money if the fight didn't go to a decision and because Sakuraba finished him he got paid more.
> 
> Rampage thought he got paid because he lost.


Thanks for the info, didn't know that. I know you may not remember where you read it, but do you have a link? I'd love to see the interview or whatnot.

Still though, paying a fighter more to get KO'd than win a decision is a little shady to me... especially if they are only doing so with some of the fighters. I guess its their prerogative, though I'm not sure that would fly in the US. I guess you could argue that the FOTN bonus accomplishes the same task though.


----------



## rockybalboa25

TheNegation said:


> Lol dude that would be a very fine line you are drawing between throwing a fight and not throwing a fight.
> 
> I'm done with you, you are living in a fairyland. I should have stopped when I saw you arguing that the Takada/Coleman fight wasn't rigged.


It's not a fine line. Throwing a fight means you're losing on purpose, and normally means that there is something else behind it. Like someone is making some money on the fight or the promotion is involved. Bad fighters knowing they are bad fighters and not continuing on in a fight they can't win is not throwing a fight. No one is telling them to take a dive, they just can't fight. These guys don't want to take a beating, so after they take some hard shots, they normally give up. It's not throwing a fight, which is illegal. If that was the case every bad fighter who ever gave up would be banned. I don't think you understand quite how the fight game works. I've helped work corners at fights. Most cans don't have their own trainers. The trainers they are provided normally give them the best advice possible. However if a guy without the ability to really defend himself doesn't give up and starts taking a beating, you're supposed to throw in the towel. These guys really don't have much business in the ring/cage, when guys are getting started they need experience. So promoters find guys that present almost no danger skills wise to their fighters.


----------



## TheNegation

Ugh. And did it never occur to you that it would be a bit hard to tell the difference between whether Bo Cantrell thought "Yeah, I'm gonna go fight Kimbo now, oh he has hit me, I can't possibly win, I must tap." to avoid a beating or whether he though "Wow, 5k for just stepping in with a guy and taking a dive, no problem." and threw the fight(i.e. lost on purpose) to avoid a beating and get paid?

You are retarded if you think people haven't done this.


----------



## HexRei

I think the problem here is coming down to definition (as often happens in internet debate). I'd say a worked fight involves a definite decision, pre-fight, to lose intentionally. If Cantrell privately knew he couldn't hang with Kimbo and decided to tap as soon as Kimbo came rushing at him, I don't think that's a work. If he talked about it with the promoter or his camp and had a plan to lose, then it's a work. In a real work, both parties are usually aware of the fact.


----------



## 69nites

HexRei said:


> I think the problem here is coming down to definition (as often happens in internet debate). I'd say a worked fight involves a definite decision, pre-fight, to lose intentionally. If Cantrell privately knew he couldn't hang with Kimbo and decided to tap as soon as Kimbo came rushing at him, I don't think that's a work. If he talked about it with the promoter or his camp and had a plan to lose, then it's a work. In a real work, both parties are usually aware of the fact.


that's not true.

generally as I have personally seen them only the guy who's taking the fall is aware.


----------



## TheNegation

69nites said:


> that's not true.
> 
> generally as I have personally seen them only the guy who's taking the fall is aware.


Yeah, this would be pretty often the case.

Like I said, in a work the less people that know the better.


----------



## HexRei

69nites said:


> that's not true.
> 
> generally as I have personally seen them only the guy who's taking the fall is aware.


Got an example?

The term "work" comes from pro wrestling where both performers is well-aware of who was going to win. It's planned before the match starts. If you're talking about a single fighter choosing to take a fall without his opponent knowing it in advance, I've never seen evidence of that happening in MMA. Not saying it didn't happen, but fighters seem to be staying tight-lipped about it unless you've read something I haven't.


----------



## TheNegation

This is amazing.

Hexrei, you are aware of this practice in boxing, in order to make money on a fight from a bet, one fighter being told to "go down in the..." Yes/No?


----------



## 69nites

HexRei said:


> Got an example?
> 
> The term "work" comes from pro wrestling where both performers is well-aware of who was going to win. It's planned before the match starts. If you're talking about a single fighter choosing to take a fall without his opponent knowing it in advance, I've never seen evidence of that happening in MMA. Not saying it didn't happen, but fighters seem to be staying tight-lipped about it unless you've read something I haven't.


The example would be the reason I left my long time trainer/coach and switched from boxing to MMA .


----------



## HexRei

TheNegation said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> Hexrei, you are aware of this practice in boxing, in order to make money on a fight from a bet, one fighter being told to "go down in the..." Yes/No?


I think I saw it in Diggstown 

I don't really follow boxing as a sport (I have only trained it as part of my MMA training), but I have heard it has a history of corruption.


----------



## TheNegation

HexRei said:


> I think I saw it in Diggstown
> 
> I don't really follow boxing as a sport (I have only trained it as part of my MMA training), but I have heard it has a history of corruption.


Well, at least you except that this has happened. Now in MMA, with the thousands upon thousands of fights that happen, you don't think this has happened once in America?


----------



## HexRei

TheNegation said:


> Well, at least you except that this has happened. Now in MMA, with the thousands upon thousands of fights that happen, you don't think this has happened once in America?


I'll grant you the possibility that it may have happened, maybe even a lot. But I don't see the point in this kind of speculation. There's no proof right now and I try not to make a habit of assuming these kinds of things without proof.

Of course we are all entitled to our own opinions, but its important to differentiate between opinion, rumor, and fact.


----------



## bbjd7

HexRei said:


> Thanks for the info, didn't know that. I know you may not remember where you read it, but do you have a link? I'd love to see the interview or whatnot.
> 
> Still though, paying a fighter more to get KO'd than win a decision is a little shady to me... especially if they are only doing so with some of the fighters. I guess its their prerogative, though I'm not sure that would fly in the US. I guess you could argue that the FOTN bonus accomplishes the same task though.


I wish I could find it I searched and can't but I remember reading it on MMAWEEKLY.

Also btw if you guys think fights are being rigged in Nevada you are crazy. Now in other places it's possible but Vegas won't let things become rigged because if they got caught it would be the end of Vegas.


----------



## boodaddy614

You think at first there is no reason for Kimbo to take a dive, he is the meal ticket after all. You rig fights so he wins, not so he loses but...does this really hurt his marketability? As Stitchz pointed out, no it doesn't actually hurt it that much. Casual fans will still love this guy, they can feed him Shamrock for his next fight and he is still good.

Why rig it? Money obviously. The odds would be hugely favouring Kimbo after Petruzelli steps in even though we all know that doesn't make sense. You could have made HUGE cash if you knew Seth was going to win that fight. I hadn't been on the internet all day so I didn't know Shamrock wasn't fighting till I turned on my TV. If I had more time I sure as hell would have put some money down on Seth. 

I'm not saying it was rigged for sure, I'm merely saying the idea isn't absurd. I can see that happening.[/QUOTE]

This what I was trying to say in the first place. Of course EXC is gonna have some real financial problems with kimbo losing, but they're not the ones who wanted him to take a dive. Dana white and the UFC did. Who knows how much they could have paid kimbo, im thinkin over 50 million? Kimbo cant even spell 50 million! Dana always said Kimbo would get killed in UFC. Ken Shammy gets cut between the final weigh in and the fight? Who the **** trains in the 24 hours between a weigh in and a fight? think about that. Shammy shows up all flabby cuz he knows hes not gonna fight kimbo. And lots of folks didn't know Ken was gonna be swapped out at the last minute, so with a 7-2 odds goin on kimbo, if slice loses how much money is there to be gained by those who bet against him? Plus Dana White stands to possibly get rid of Elite XC. It's a all win situation. I personally have seen big Slice take harder shots from bigger fighters. Let me be the first to say, "I HOPE KIMBO DID NOT TAKE A DIVE!" Im a big Kimbo fan but not if he sold out. So as bad as I wanna believe he just got beat, I cant help but think this was a fixed fight.


----------



## jcal

bbjd7 said:


> I wish I could find it I searched and can't but I remember reading it on MMAWEEKLY.
> 
> Also btw if you guys think fights are being rigged in Nevada you are crazy. Now in other places it's possible but Vegas won't let things become rigged because if they got caught it would be the end of Vegas.


not to get into boxing but i need to use it fir an example< does anybody remember the Holyfieldvs Lennox lewis first title fight around 10 years ago? Lennox beat holyfield around the ring for 12 rounds not even a close fight and the judges called it a draw, they took it to court and the state athletic commission was being investigated and they found that one of the judges had received a large sum of cash from don king 2 days after the fight and she just purchased a brand new top of the line mercedes. there was one round she scored for holyfield and he didnt even land a punch while lennox was stickin it to him. After the fight don king said on the mic "lets do it again" MY point is it does happen in vegas


----------



## stitch1z

boodaddy614 said:


> This what I was trying to say in the first place. Of course *EXC is gonna have some real financial problems with kimbo losing, but they're not the ones who wanted him to take a dive. Dana white and the UFC did. Who knows how much they could have paid kimbo, im thinkin over 50 million?* Kimbo cant even spell 50 million! Dana always said Kimbo would get killed in UFC. Ken Shammy gets cut between the final weigh in and the fight? Who the **** trains in the 24 hours between a weigh in and a fight? think about that. Shammy shows up all flabby cuz he knows hes not gonna fight kimbo. And lots of folks didn't know Ken was gonna be swapped out at the last minute, so with a 7-2 odds goin on kimbo, if slice loses how much money is there to be gained by those who bet against him? Plus Dana White stands to possibly get rid of Elite XC. It's a all win situation. *I personally have seen big Slice take harder shots from bigger fighters*. Let me be the first to say, "I HOPE KIMBO DID NOT TAKE A DIVE!" Im a big Kimbo fan but not if he sold out. So as bad as I wanna believe he just got beat, I cant help but think this was a fixed fight.


First of all, man... You can't be serious about UFC paying Kimbo to take a dive. And for 50 million, no less?

That is just ridiculous. EXC and Kimbo are in no way currently a valid threat to UFC.

And the second part I've put in bold. You've seen Kimbo get hit bu bigger guys... But you have never seen him get hit by a skilled striker before last night. Seth has done this to a much bigger guy in Bob Sapp (around 300lbs. of pure muscle): Front kick and layed him out with a short punch in a kickboxing match.


----------



## HexRei

when in doubt, invent a conspiracy theory! I blame red china, you know they wanted to see our capitalist barbarian lose!


----------



## MLS

bbjd7 said:


> Also btw if you guys think fights are being rigged in Nevada you are crazy. Now in other places it's possible but Vegas won't let things become rigged because if they got caught it would be the end of Vegas.





jcal said:


> not to get into boxing but i need to use it fir an example< does anybody remember the Holyfieldvs Lennox lewis first title fight around 10 years ago? Lennox beat holyfield around the ring for 12 rounds not even a close fight and the judges called it a draw, they took it to court and the state athletic commission was being investigated and they found that one of the judges had received a large sum of cash from don king 2 days after the fight and she just purchased a brand new top of the line mercedes. there was one round she scored for holyfield and he didnt even land a punch while lennox was stickin it to him. After the fight don king said on the mic "lets do it again" MY point is it does happen in vegas


To add to that ^^^^

Thomas Williams threw a fight against Richie Melito in exchange for money and that fight took place in Vegas.

There are plenty of fights that were most likely rigged but proving it is hard since there is really no trail left.


----------



## G-S-P

BrutalKO said:


> ...Lotta opinions, but now Kimbo is garbage? not quite. My post was one of better ones. I was pretty accurate in how it played out.



Last I checked, street fighting wasn't a prominent base in MMA. While he has speed, some power and athleticism to his credit, he isn't the sort of prospect to go very far in MMA. Garbage may be somewhat haste, but he'll never be the marquee fighter so many casual fans thought of him to be and Elite XC invested in.





BrutalKO said:


> Those front kicks by Seth may have been weak, but they were the reason Kimbo got caught. It's as simple as that. Kimbo did not dive, he clearly took a flush punch and was on his way face down before Seth hit him in the back of the head.



Eh, I'm not buying the 'dive' talk even though past instances have already been brought up in this thread. If anything, dropping after that right hook was indicative of his jaw.





BrutalKO said:


> Like I said...the front kicks threw off Kimbo's attack distracting him, and he simply got caught.. no if, ands or buts about it.
> ...Kimbo rushing in accentuated the power of Seth's short right hand. Example: UFC 59 when Arlovski fought Tim Sylvia the 2nd time. Tim got dropped on his back by a big right hand. When he got back to his feet...Arlovski rushed in for the finish and ate a short, right uppercut that dropped him. Tim's uppercut wasn't even thrown with full power, but like Rogan called it. "Arlovski was stepping in and that's what accentuated the punch". Kimbo came rushing in...and bing...there you have it. Anyone can get caught...period.
> 
> "The human chin was not designed to take a punch. There's nerve right behind it and when your jawbone slides into it, you go unconscious". Joe Rogan...



There's nothing to incite that Kimbo, while he was caught, would reach any sort of supreme platform in MMA had he defeated Seth. He has absolutely no martial arts background that would get him anywhere even remotely close to that of a proficient feat, while Elite XC executives and the Shaw's took it the hard way entirely pitching their wagon into marketing Kimbo as their biggest star. To make matters worse, he lost to an un-promoted dude initially expected to fight on the undercard, with average skills at best.

How far are they going to go in order to hype up someone who, albeit has more skills than Kimbo, is awfully mediocre in every regard? He gets blasted by Feijao and Antonio Silva, for what it's worth.


----------



## screenamesuck

That punch did more than I thought it did...


----------



## Steph05050

screenamesuck said:


> That punch did more than I thought it did...


haha nice


----------



## rockybalboa25

The problem with the Cantrell argument is who benefits from a thrown fight. The odds are for Kimbo, so for the fight to make money Kimbo would have to take a dive. As far as the Holyfield decision, we all know in every sport there are bad decisions. A big part of that has to do with the complete incompetence of boxing/mma judges. The Melito fight is a perfect examination of how the system works. Those guys were all indicted within weeks. There was no reason for Dana to pay Kimbo to take a dive. Elite XC is going under with or without Kimbo. The have lost 54 million dollars trying to promote fights. Unfortunately for the odds argument, Vegas dropped the odds in the Kimbo fight from -540 to -270. The odds weren't that great. Again the difference between what a worked fight entails has come up. I don't think that a fight can be called a work unless someone other than the fighter knows about it. Who would he be working for exactly? There used to be a lot of shadiness in boxing, remember Raging Bull that really happened. However the mob's control of the sport is pretty much nonexistent these days. Without any proof I don't think it's fair to accuse anyone. Also as far as Kimbo fight is concerned, if anyone thinks he took a dive just look at his face.


----------



## boodaddy614

stitch1z said:


> First of all, man... You can't be serious about UFC paying Kimbo to take a dive. And for 50 million, no less?
> 
> That is just ridiculous. EXC and Kimbo are in no way currently a valid threat to UFC.
> 
> And the second part I've put in bold. You've seen Kimbo get hit bu bigger guys... But you have never seen him get hit by a skilled striker before last night. Seth has done this to a much bigger guy in Bob Sapp (around 300lbs. of pure muscle): Front kick and layed him out with a short punch in a kickboxing match.


im not saying they paid kimbo 50 mil. just that they could have afforded to and can u imagine how his eyes would have lit up at the thought of 50 mil? they could have paid as little as five million. and i agree that the cut and the way kimbo shot on the ref tell a story other than foul play. im not so closed minded as to assume everything i think or my opinion is the gospel. maybe u missed my all caps I HOPE KIMBO DID NOT THROW THE FIGHT part. im still not sure i just think its funny how shamrock got cut at the last minute. and again, who trains between a 2nd weigh in and a fight? i boxed for 3 years and i know u never train that close to a fight because of the risk of cuts or injury. if ur not ready by the 2nd weigh in its already too late. thats what makes me think foul play. however the argument is just as strong that kimbo just got his ass handed to him. i live in REALITY so im not gonna just make excuses for kimbo, there was no mistaking that shiner and the way he dropped like a sack of bricks. so i can believe and accept he got his ass kicked, i just think its awful peculiar how it happened. :confused02:


----------



## screenamesuck

ah man, bloodyelbow posted a funny picuture of someones reaction to the lose...


----------



## 69nites

screenamesuck said:


> ah man, bloodyelbow posted a funny picuture of someones reaction to the lose...


I love the look on the face of the woman next to him lol.


----------



## TheGamefather

hey thats pretty funny actually... when seth talks about Kimbo being glossy eyed in the stare down.

As soon as the fight started, I was to myself ; "Man, Kimbo must have smoked the biggest blunt in the world to prepare for this fight... lol" I smoke some ganga and he looked baked out of his tree to me.

I still feel bad for him, I couldn't imagine a more embarassing way for the night to have gone. It's hyperbole, destroyed by a jab from a skinny white kid in front of your mom and dad and whole home town... Ouch... heh.

But he's got no one to blame but himself. No one is going to tell me he is taking this sport as seriously as he should be to get the recognition he's gotten. I think theres a decent chance he'll walk away for good, I don't think he really wants to work hard and this game doesn't have room for Abbots or Kimbos anymore.


----------



## HexRei

screenamesuck said:


> ah man, bloodyelbow posted a funny picuture of someones reaction to the lose...


that is one seriously fat arm. it looks like a thigh. why the hell is almost every single woman in that picture really obese?


----------



## TheGamefather

HexRei said:


> that is one seriously fat arm. it looks like a thigh. why the hell is almost every single woman in that picture really obese?


Only in America, HA HA HA STUPID GRIN [/Don King]


----------



## Wise

Their tears only make Seth stronger. MMMMM sweet sweet despair and disbelief.


----------



## Meshuggeth

I noticed that Kimbo's eyes were oddly brownish (the part that is supposed to be white during the staredown.


----------



## rockybalboa25

boodaddy614 said:


> im not saying they paid kimbo 50 mil. just that they could have afforded to and can u imagine how his eyes would have lit up at the thought of 50 mil? they could have paid as little as five million. and i agree that the cut and the way kimbo shot on the ref tell a story other than foul play. im not so closed minded as to assume everything i think or my opinion is the gospel. maybe u missed my all caps I HOPE KIMBO DID NOT THROW THE FIGHT part. im still not sure i just think its funny how shamrock got cut at the last minute. and again, who trains between a 2nd weigh in and a fight? i boxed for 3 years and i know u never train that close to a fight because of the risk of cuts or injury. if ur not ready by the 2nd weigh in its already too late. thats what makes me think foul play. however the argument is just as strong that kimbo just got his ass handed to him. i live in REALITY so im not gonna just make excuses for kimbo, there was no mistaking that shiner and the way he dropped like a sack of bricks. so i can believe and accept he got his ass kicked, i just think its awful peculiar how it happened. :confused02:


I agree that the Ken situation would look suspicious, if it wasn't ken. Ken is an idiot, and he constantly does dumb things. Also he could have been doing the switching underhooks warmup that you see a lot of guys doing with someone else before fights. There could have been a clash of heads. 

As far s Kimbo being high , unless he's high all the time (possibility), his eyes always look brown like that.


----------



## S_515_S

I have only thing to say... DAMN!!!! Kimbo got F****D UP


----------



## MLD

screenamesuck said:


> ah man, bloodyelbow posted a funny picuture of someones reaction to the lose...



That is a hilarious picture. The dude's superhero just ate Kryptonite. His shaved eyebrows don't help. Every guy in the section brought a trophy chick with them 'em, eh? They must have left the event as one extremely dissapointed herd.


----------



## HexRei

if that's a trophy i'm bowing out of the competition


----------



## MLD

HexRei said:


> if that's a trophy i'm bowing out of the competition


I hear ya. Are those lanyard around their necks ringside seating passes? Imagine paying to be ringside to watch your boy fight for a few seconds.


----------



## boodaddy614

rockybalboa25 said:


> I agree that the Ken situation would look suspicious, if it wasn't ken. Ken is an idiot, and he constantly does dumb things. Also he could have been doing the switching underhooks warmup that you see a lot of guys doing with someone else before fights. There could have been a clash of heads.
> 
> As far s Kimbo being high, unless he's high (possibility), his eyes always look brown like that.


yea ill give you that, i've caught a headbutt doing the underhook drill. but that had to be the strangest fight i have ever seen.


----------



## stitch1z

MLD said:


> That is a hilarious picture. The dude's superhero just ate Kryptonite. His shaved eyebrows don't help. Every guy in the section brought a trophy chick with them 'em, eh? They must have left the event as one extremely dissapointed herd.


Why are so many people wearing the same shirt? Was there a sale at Wal-mart or something?


----------



## valvetronix

Anyone notice this!? :confused02:


----------



## HexRei

it's called an "off-the-shoulder" shirt. she probably just cut the neck opening a little wider to get it like that... or she could be tiny girl wearing a XXXXL shirt. But its not that unusual.


----------



## plazzman

valvetronix said:


> Anyone notice this!? :confused02:


That's actually Molly, she's one of the girls from Kimbo's Porn Posse.


----------



## Wise

Basically she took a normal shirt and fixed it up so she looks like a whore.


----------



## bleeavery

I am not a kimbo fan but I don't hate the guy either. does anybody else think Petruzelli dropped a hammer fist on the back of his head while he was down? In mw opinion that was the shot that won the fight. I don't know all the rules but last I checked that was a no no.


----------



## HexRei

bleeavery said:


> I am not a kimbo fan but I don't hate the guy either. does anybody else think Petruzelli dropped a hammer fist on the back of his head while he was down? In mw opinion that was the shot that won the fight. I don't know all the rules but last I checked that was a no no.


it also doesn't warrant more than a verbal warning with no ref interference for a single blow like that.


----------



## _RIVAL_

HexRei said:


> it also doesn't warrant more than a verbal warning with no ref interference for a single blow like that.


Very true and anyone who is attempting to acredit Kimbos loss to such may want to reference his previous fights with Thompson where Kimbo was vandalized on the mat with no ref interference.

Karma is a bitch.


----------



## BrutalKO

*Hey Hex.....nice pic bro....it says a lot*

...Look at the sad faces in that pic. I really hope that MMA doesn't turn racial & fixed like Boxing has. If a white dude loses to a black guy it's expected & accepted. When black guy loses, all the racial comments come out along with the hate. Look how Rampage went on a rampage after losing to Griffin. I am really getting sick of black americans taking every loss in sports to a white man personally. They need to lose that chip on their shoulder they have been carrying for so many years cause it's only hurting this country. When a Mexican boxer beats a black guy. No problem...no comment. 
...Big mouth Bernard Hopkins is a perfect example of that telling Joe Calzaghe "I'll never lose to no white man". Well he did and Joe isn't even from this country. It just goes to show where the racial problems in this country exist. Well, he lost to Calzaghe and I'm sure Kelly Pavlic will embarrass Hopkins with a nice KO. When will white americans ever get any respect? I'm sure this quote will get posted like a sticky note and dogged out but I'm being truthful. I love & respect ALL races in this country...bottom line.


----------



## TheNegation

BrutalKO said:


> ...Look at the sad faces in that pic. I really hope that MMA doesn't turn racial & fixed like Boxing has. If a white dude loses to a black guy it's expected & accepted. When black guy loses, all the racial comments come out along with the hate. Look how Rampage went on a rampage after losing to Griffin. I am really getting sick of black americans taking every loss in sports to a white man personally. They need to lose that chip on their shoulder they have been carrying for so many years cause it's only hurting this country. When a Mexican boxer beats a black guy. No problem...no comment.
> ...Big mouth Bernard Hopkins is a perfect example of that telling Joe Calzaghe "I'll never lose to no white man". Well he did and Joe isn't even from this country. It just goes to show where the racial problems in this country exist. Well, he lost to Calzaghe and I'm sure Kelly Pavlic will embarrass Hopkins with a nice KO. When will white americans ever get any respect? I'm sure this quote will get posted like a sticky note and dogged out but I'm being truthful. I love & respect ALL races in this country...bottom line.


I could barely finish reading this......:thumbsdown:


----------



## Bazza89

BrutalKO said:


> ...Look at the sad faces in that pic. I really hope that MMA doesn't turn racial & fixed like Boxing has. If a white dude loses to a black guy it's expected & accepted. When black guy loses, all the racial comments come out along with the hate. Look how Rampage went on a rampage after losing to Griffin. I am really getting sick of black americans taking every loss in sports to a white man personally. They need to lose that chip on their shoulder they have been carrying for so many years cause it's only hurting this country. When a Mexican boxer beats a black guy. No problem...no comment.
> ...Big mouth Bernard Hopkins is a perfect example of that telling Joe Calzaghe "I'll never lose to no white man". Well he did and Joe isn't even from this country. *It just goes to show where the racial problems in this country exist.* Well, he lost to Calzaghe and I'm sure Kelly Pavlic will embarrass Hopkins with a nice KO. When will white americans ever get any respect? I'm sure this quote will get posted like a sticky note and dogged out but I'm being truthful. I love & respect ALL races in this country...bottom line.


Yeah this will get quoted mate cos youe've just showed exactly why racial problems exist.

"I love & respect ALL races in this country...bottom line." 
Why whenever someone says anything like that is it always followed or preceeded by a borderline racist or at least ignorant comment like:
"When will white americans ever get any respect?"
or
"I am really getting sick of black americans taking every loss in sports to a white man personally"

Ignorant people of both races get silly and heated over issues such as this and you're no better than the people crying racism whenever someone of their race loses to another.


----------



## rockybalboa25

I THINK I understand what Brutal TKO is trying to say. Anyone who has ever been around boxing knows that there is a definite racial division. Many Latino fighters, white fighters, and black fighters stick together in the gym. While there is intermingling, there is an overlaying tone of race and rooting for one's own kind. What I have liked from what I have seen in MMA is that this doesn't appear to be this case, and I would like it to continue in that way.


----------



## Darkgecko

This shows pretty well how Kimbo was powering up and throwing a haymaker and is probably responsible for 90% of the impact of Seth's punch.

The shot to the back of the head took away any chance of Kimbo getting back up, as you can see him start to scramble to his feet just before it lands.


----------



## BrutalKO

...I made a valid point and I expected to take some heat from my post. The things I've mentioned are facts that most don't talk about. So be it, and I don't care why?...If you're intelligent enough you would have read the last line in my post. Go figure.


----------



## BrutalKO

Bazza89 said:


> Yeah this will get quoted mate cos youe've just showed exactly why racial problems exist.
> 
> "I love & respect ALL races in this country...bottom line."
> Why whenever someone says anything like that is it always followed or preceeded by a borderline racist or at least ignorant comment like:
> "When will white americans ever get any respect?"
> or
> "I am really getting sick of black americans taking every loss in sports to a white man personally"
> 
> Ignorant people of both races get silly and heated over issues such as this and you're no better than the people crying racism whenever someone of their race loses to another.


...Hey Brit- you don't even live in this country so you have no idea where I'm coming from. You weren't raised in America nor do you live here, so you have no clue what I'm getting at. Stick to your own country- the UK is pretty screwed up as it is.


----------



## DJ Syko

BrutalKO said:


> ...Hey Brit- you don't even live in this country so you have no idea where I'm coming from. You weren't raised in America nor do you live here, so you have no clue what I'm getting at. Stick to your own country- *the UK is pretty screwed up as it is*.


HAHA How can you possibly say that when you live in America.


----------



## rockybalboa25

I think we all can agree that England and America are great countries, yet neither are perfect. While we have our differences we can come together as one mma nation and argue about pointless things like whose the best p4p fighter, or how good Kimbo is. We can all join hands together and say I want to see someone get KTFO.

I'm rockybalboa25 and I approve this post.


----------



## wolfbot

Good points, Dark. But those are things you can only notice after the fact AND in slow motion, so there's no way an official could pick up on that, if that's where you are going.




Darkgecko said:


> This shows pretty well how Kimbo was powering up and throwing a haymaker and is probably responsible for 90% of the impact of Seth's punch.
> 
> The shot to the back of the head took away any chance of Kimbo getting back up, as you can see him start to scramble to his feet just before it lands.


----------



## MonkeyKing

Someone got a link to a vid or pics of Shaw when Kimbo went down? I'd love to see this "DEAR GOD NO" look I've been hearing about.


----------



## Bazza89

BrutalKO said:


> ...Hey Brit- you don't even live in this country so you have no idea where I'm coming from. You weren't raised in America nor do you live here, so you have no clue what I'm getting at. Stick to your own country- the UK is pretty screwed up as it is.


Okay, in your last post you said I didn't read the last line of your previous one even though I quoted it. You can't say ignorant and offensive things and then just cancel them out by going on about loving and respect all races, it just doesn't work that way.

So after trying to make out that your not racist/prejudiced you address me as "Hey Brit" and tell me to "stick to my own country".

The worst thing about all of this is that race hadn't really been mentioned much in this thread until I came across your rhetoric.

I know the UK's pretty messed up but lets face pretty much the whole world is right now. 

If someone makes excuses for Kimbos loss because of his race then its pretty pathetic but even more pathetic is you using this as an excuse to come on here spouting this right wing propoganda.

TBH mate I'm done with this thread, I'm not gonna waste my time arguing with you.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Guys this thread is for effective disscussion of Kimbo Slive VS Seth Petruzelli.

Not for debating race, or anything related to such.

Please stick to the subject.:thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck

This better not become a racial debate or anything like that. This is suppose to be discussion about the fight. If I see any comments about race in this thread then I will delete the posts and issue infractions. Keep it friendly boys and girls. Don't say you weren't warned.


----------

